# More Holiday Isle sharks 06/10/2010 (w/ a little more testosterone)



## kingfisher27 (Dec 1, 2009)

We had so much fun the night before that we went out for more shark fishing on Thursday night in Destin. Snapper heads were the bait of choice and were kayaked out about 100 yards past the 2nd sandbar. We ended up bringing two to the shore with one being about 6 ft. As you can tell, we are trying to get as much surf fishing in before the oil hits Destin. I've attached some pics below.




























As you can see, the girls held their own. 










This shark was one fisty mother.However, he didsmile for the camera which turned out to be a pretty neat actionshot.










Since theJune grass hasmoved in it has pretty much shut down any surf fishing otherthanfor shark. I suppose youcould wade out and castinto the sand bar for other fish if you wanted to. This shark was released unharmed.

DJP


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice action photo of the shark...... thanks for the report.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

That next-to-the-last picture looks like Jaws brother !!!


----------



## scramble (Mar 30, 2009)

*bait question*

How do you get the bait 500 yards off the beach?

kelley


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice shark! It looks like the girls could use a gut bucket.


----------

